# IIS and PHP Server 2008



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

Greetings,

I just did a fresh install of Server 2008 Web edition. I followed a guide on how to install PHP 5.2.6 I found online here:

http://windows-server-training.com/install-php-iis7-windows-server-2008/

Now when I attempt to access the php info page using IE I get the following:

HTTP Error 500.0 - Internal Server Error
c:\php\php-cgi.exe - The fastcgi proces exited unexpectedly

[13:50:01] >>	HTTP Error 500.0 - Internal Server Error
C:\php\php-cgi.exe - The FastCGI process exited unexpectedly
Detailed Error Information 
Module	FastCgiModule	
Notification	ExecuteRequestHandler	
Handler	PHP Extension	
Error Code	0xc0000005

Requested URL	http://localhost:80/index.php 
Physical Path	C:\inetpub\wwwroot\index.php	
Logon Method	Anonymous	
Logon User	Anonymous

I checked the wwwroot folder and made sure that everyone has owner permissions to see if that was the problem but had no luck. Not sure how something could have gone wrong I followed that online example perfectly and even redid the install like 3 times hoping that I missed something, but I havent.

In command prompt running the php -info command works great, no errors.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, all of the searches I have done online have been about people having this problem when doing mysql or zend ? related stuff which really doesnt apply to my problems at all/

Thanks for ANY input u may have!

jeff


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might want to check this to make sure it is configured properly.
http://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/246/using-fastcgi-to-host-php-applications-on-iis-70/


----------

